# 2ww, 3 days to go untill OTD!! Anxious...varied symptoms, hate going to loo!!!



## Vicki 5 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello, Im quite a newbee to this site and love it!! Ive had 2 cycles of IVF both BFN!! Currently on my 3rd cycle, im on day 11 post ET, I really need this to work this time and sooo hoping for BFP! Im even more anxious this time round.  
First cycle, got AF pains all through, a bit of sore boobs and AF arrived day 12. BFN  
Second cycle, pretty much the same, although was holding out as nearly got to OTD and AF arrived day 13!!!!  
This time however, I had all weird signs in first week, AF pains from ET, that stopped after day 5-6, achy legs, headaches, nightsweats. From day 8 ive now been experiencing lower abdo cramps, that come on waves, different from AF pains, some of those as well tho in between, they av come on alot stronger last night and today! to the point I could hardly walk! Also, the bit that worries me is that Ive had spotting, some brownish sludge followed by watery redness! sore boobs, tho only this week! Im convinced that AF is on her way!! Ive also only today had a strong band going across lower abdo bit like a belt tightning! altho of this is different from before but, I think im reading into things and giving myself false hope!!! 
Has ne one had these symptoms and gone onto have a BFP I hate going to the toilet and watching my knickers!!! 
Praying for a BFP this time and too all of you ladies out there on the 2ww


----------



## Madi (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi vicki,I'm new too, I know exactly what you mean about the toilet I'm exactly the same my otd is fri and I really want to do an early one but I'm too scared I will jinx myself. Good luck. Xx


----------



## Vicki 5 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Madi, thanks for the reply. The 2 ww is sooooo agonising, isnt it. I think this last week is the worse. Im glad you dont like the toilet thing either, I suppose only those like us ladies and all on here understands the dreaded loo trip!!! Brill, ur the same day as me, yea I really want to test early too, but I know if I do itll prob give me a false reading, it may put us through more unnessary heart ache and I dont think we need ne more to cope with right now hun. Its not too long now, hang on in there Madi, 3 days to go...wish you all the luck in the world for a BFP!!      
Ill keep posted, on result. xx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hiya vikki
I'm a few day s behind you, I test on Sunday the 11 march, I started brown spotting this am, with a few cramps too, my positivity has taken a nosedive to sy the least just wanna go to bed and never get up, I feel so fed up with all of this!
It the waiting and the not knowing, I just wonder what I ve done for this to be happening !


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey girls
Can i join in also.
Im due to test on thursday, and im so tempted to do a hpt early.. Hubby wont allow me as we tested early the last time and our head was fried..
Rachel i have had cramps all thru my 2 ww and spotting when i wipe.. So i dont know what to think as some of the cramps are excruciating.
Jillyhen


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Cheers for the reassurance  Jilly. It does your head in does nt it!!!!!   lol xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine is totally fried now
Took a massive cramp and ran to the loo, thank god no blood just the usual brown stuff 
Jillyhen


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

I ve gone to bed! Lol x I ll be knicker checking at the en suite instead, the progesterone is deffo the culprit if it's not af!!! Xxxx


----------



## Vicki 5 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi girlies, thanks for the replys. Yes I know exactly what you mean, I just wanna be knocked out for next 48 hours, its funny cuz thats exactly what I said to hubby tonight!! he said bless him, he wants to be knocked out too, its amazing, how its easy to think ur in this alone but your not. Yes the browninsh stains still keep happening and really strong cramps on and off!! I really do not know wot to think, tho i know its different this time.... but may still be BFN! 
All i can say is, if no show of aunt flow, before OTD then im sure we are all in with a good postive result! I wish you all the luck and hope for that BFP!!!            
Keep us informed


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Still brown spotting only when I wipe tho,none on pant liner at all, crampy like af but not as bad! Confused.com! Xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Mornin girlies

Firstly,brown blood is old blood so please don't worry,cramps are completely normal as well,could be implantation or could be the pessaries!!I would advise testin early,I tested 2days before otd and got bfn,spent the day so upset etc however the next nite I got a bfp so I caused myself such a day of heartache For nothin!!lots of luck to our testers,I'll have my fingers crossed for u all!!

Good luck
Jenna xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey jen

I Thot I remembered you saying that you tested early.

I had woke up to awful cramps again really think that this is it.

I'm determine not to test until tomor. 

Jen the rfc made us test 2 weeks exactly but this time I'm testing 13 days after e/t.

How are you other lovely ladies doing?
Hang in there
Jillyhen x


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

The spotting has got a bit heavier, still brown, no af pains, but just think things are over, my boobs are not as sore.
I'm vv hot still too, just like when af is due.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Morning girlies

Hang in there ladies you haven't long to go even though it seems like a lifetime!!

I'm still having the awful cramps and I'm feeling a bit nauseous this morning but I've put it down to nerves

Jillyhen


----------



## Madi (Mar 5, 2012)

Morning girls, very sad this morning as a/f arrived in the night with avengance!!!  I rang the clinic at Bourn and was told still to do the test but tomorrow instead of Friday! Now just sitting in my pjs, and sobbing on and off! What do I do now? 

I really really hope it's good news for you guys and will keep everything crossed for you! Xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw Madi so sorry to hear you news    .
Jillyhen


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

So sooty maddi


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

*sorry


----------



## Vicki 5 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi gals, well... im soooo sorry Madi for the news hunny. Its just sooo upsetting   I can totally understand!! Ive been there twice before and now...... im here again...I came on in the night last night... its not as heavy but blood and brown everytime I wipe and wearing protection!! I did test tonight and was BFN!!!! Although OTD tomo in morning, as they say, will b holding out but have been sooo upset today and tonight I know its all over really!!    
I was really hopeful this time round, I felt completely different, had cramps all this week from sat but they were different from AF, spotting dark red and brownish stains most of week (until last night) really tired, belt tighting sensation round abdo none of which before......im just soo confused right now!! those have been told were some signs of BFP, although I suppose everyone is different...do you think those sypmtoms are caused by the pessaries cyclogest and tabs progynova? its sent me in a right head spin!!! 
Was hoping third time lucky........  
Well.... ill c in the morning.... but i expect itll b another day of crying my heart out and gotta work not sure how I will get through and see my patients with a happy smiley face in the morning, that will be very much put on!!! Thanks for the comments, ill keep you updated, hope ur all well ladies


----------



## Vicki 5 (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh...and good luck to all of you still in the waiting, really hope its great news for you all, keep us posted gals,   xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Vicki
Good luck for the morning hun    
Jillyhen


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Well girls I started full on red bleeding tonight, it really over I'm sure, changed to a sanitry towel instead of pant liner.
So sorry vikki I totally know how u feel, I broke my heart crying this evening!
Love to all xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw Rachel


----------



## Madi (Mar 5, 2012)

So so sorry to hear your sad news Vicki and Rachel, big hugs coming your way. 

Don't give up we will all get there one day I'm sure.

I think your really brave going into work vicki i hope it's not to stressful for you.

Thinking of you both and keep me posted on how things go later on.

Madi
Xxxxx


----------



## Vicki 5 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi girlies, thankyou all for kind wishes and hopes and hugs. Its as expected.....aunt flo visted proper in the night and allday today, and the nightmare of a BFN this morning!!!   thts pretty much what I did early hours this morning and again an hour before I was due to see my first patient! I really dont know how I got through today, but managed it.... 
Thanks, big hugs to you all   yes we will all be successful one day, I do beleive in things happen for a reason and this time is, not our time just yet! But I feel that when it does happen it will be extra special!!! One thing that has made it easier this time is the fact I can talk to you guys and its really great i can talk to people who are going through the same or simular situations! my besties try to understand but I do feel that they dnt quite get the whole picture and really know how it can make you feel! 
Thankyou for your support. Im thinking of you Racheal,    I did the same, I was hoping to hang onto the panty liner as long as possible then I dont have the realisation its all over!!! Sending lots of love and   your way too and hugs to madi   thanks to jillyhen whos like a mother hen in the mix, bless ya. 

Sending love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Vicki
Sorry about your bfn   
Rachel how you doin hun?  
Jillyhen


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Still, bleeding today, getting a little bit lighter, but when af is here its the same! Otd tomorrow not looking forward to that at all, another kick in the teeth, and I've had to have my dog put to sleep this morning!!!!!! I'm totally hysterical girls, what have I done that s so bad, for me to deserve this? Eh?
I ll update ou with my results tomorrow, take care girls xxxxx


----------



## Vicki 5 (Feb 27, 2012)

oh....rachel hun, bless ya... feel so sad for you! Yeah...i agree u do start to wonder what the hell av i done, why does all the crap seem to happen and then all at once!!!  
Im thinking of you, hay us can all support each other.....lets just hope that tomorrow will be a great result for you, wishing you all the luck...it cant be all bad for us all surely!!!  
Keep us informed  
Love Vix x


----------



## nat&amp;mill (Feb 8, 2012)

NAw rachel so sorry about everything you are really being put thru it i cant say anything to make it easier only that your dreams will come true and dont give up just yet you still have your test tomorrow i am thinking of you and sending u both very big   xxx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Morning girls
Thanks for the messages of support, but as predicted it s a BFN for us this morning!!!!. I'm fine tho, I suppose I ve had since last Tues to get used to the idea!
I just wanted to say, you ve all been amazing, and are amazing. Some of us have to travel the road a little longer than others unfortunately!!!
May all your dreams come true xxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw rachel  

You poor thing, was it your wee pup that had to be put to sleep??

Jillyhen


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah Jilly, it was so awful, I can't begin to tell you, he was hemmoraging!!  . He s at peace now though. Trying to make a decision like that, with everything that was happening, was terrible I can tell u. I just feel wiped out  
How are you today Hun? Has the bleeding stopped? Xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw the poor wee thing.

I had a heavy bleed the last time I went to the loo, I just wish I got a negative at least that way I would have accepted it.
Such a head melt!!

How are you feeling??


----------



## Vicki 5 (Feb 27, 2012)

Ahhh Racheal,   its just so awful for u hunny, im thinking of you. why does all the crap happen all at once, u av so much to deal with right now!! Bless ya. Yes we are all in this together...... I can say my BFN this time has been made so much easier having fertility friends and you guys, thankyou all very very much. We can support each other. 
Yes... we are all on this long journey together and all our dreams will come true....it will happen for us!!!   
Oh....jillyhen... uve had a bleed? im sooo sorry hun, just really really hope that all will be ok, r u seeing neone at the clinic or had scan etc?   (its not appropriate right now, but i shld of congratulated you other day, soooo sorry)!! u must be going out of ur mind, I cant imagine how to get that postive and then to now have this to deal with and unsure of whats going on!! ill be thinking of you too, keep us posted with the progress hun sending love and luck your way.....

vix x x


----------

